# NMZ Project



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Well, I found some time over the weekend to work on the NMZ. 

I removed the mud motor and finally got around to installing the jack plate for a 9.9 since I'm going to need some speed in a few weeks.










Installed some camo sea dek.


















Just need to restore the casting platform from a 1971 Hewes Tarpon and break in the motor and I'll be good to go


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

I like it. very nice. easy, simple, and fishable!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I like it a lot! Very pretty.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That boat screams *Gheenoe Army*


Little do they know you belong to a couple of different armies ;D


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

ssshhh... I hear it in the wind... do you hear it? "tippy" ;D

Looks nice there CR.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

I was hoping you wouldn't be able to see it. :-/ :-/ Guess I need more camo. :-/ :-/ Going to bud up with the RH owners for a surprise invasion. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Looks like a animal threw up in your boat! ;D










Seriously, it looked great until you added the camo. ;D ;D


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Lookin good, Ron. Where you taking her in a few weeks?


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

> Lookin good, Ron. Where you taking her in a few weeks?



Thanks.

My dad and I had been planning a kayak trip in Choco after Thanksgiving. Life sort of dealt me a bad hand this time so I'm taking the noe so I can carry and ice chest to enjoy a cold one or two (or six ;D) in his memory. 


Fatalbert,
That's not puke. Right idea but wrong end. Look again (brown tones). ;D ;D ;D I should never have to wash it. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

> Look again (brown tones). ;D ;D ;D  I should never have to wash it. ;D ;D ;D ;D


What are you planning on doing, taking a crap in it? ;D ;D ;D

Don't worry, I won't say anything.


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Ron, 
I like it, good looking utility boat, I even like the camo floors!


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

whole rig is sweet but that camo sea deck is the cats meow


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2007)

It's looks like a crap box for racoons.....lol. Don't forget to dump the garabage on your bote....lol.

Btw.......very nice ride! I can't wait to get my NMZ build soon.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Looks like a boat that will serve differnt types of fishing and hunting. You know get the most out of it.
Hope she brings you good times and famly times. Looking forward to getting a better look at her on the 25th.
(if not before) when I get the call to bail out some drunk fishermen.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

looks very cool ron, cant wait to see it in person.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

That is a sweet setup!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

VERY nice set up Ron!!! Love the Camo Sea-dek....Gheenoe Army fer sure! Dave


----------



## Dustin (Jan 17, 2007)

Nice Rod Holders  When you want to hit that secret spot of mine over there?

Dustin


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

Ronnnnn!!!!,

Performance??????? I want to know how u like it with 9.9 with 4 blade prop??? max speed?? I have a 4 blade S.S prop on my 9.9 4-stroke and it performed AWESOME! on my uncle's 1436 G3 jonboat. Max out almost 21 mph with 4 blade prop! I waiting to order one soon! for NMZ highsider Ghostbay edtion!

how u like the stability of NMZ? 

I ordered a 25 merc 4-stroke EFI longshaft remote and BPS said I have to wait for 4 weeks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

> Ronnnnn!!!!,
> 
> Performance??????? I want to know how u like it with 9.9 with 4 blade prop??? max speed?? ...


Right now with 2 hours on the motor I'm getting 19.8 mph WOT but only at 5250 rpm  Since it is a custom 9 x 8 4 blade, I'm working on some other "tweaking" before going back to more custom props. I won't get to test it again till next weekend after my Merc guy gets done with it. 

I'm running a "Tom's Skinny" Jack Plate and have the motor Jacked up about 5" off the transom with a great hole shot and it only breaks if I throw it in a hard turn at WOT. If driven like a normal human being, hold water all day long at this setting.

If my motor tweaking works, I'm hoping to go to the same prop with a lot of added cup and jack up at least another inch (maybe two :-/) It's all trial and error now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

> > Ronnnnn!!!!,
> >
> > Performance??????? I want to know how u like it with 9.9 with 4 blade prop??? max speed?? ...
> 
> ...


I'm running the same 9" diameter x 8" pitch 4 blade on 1436 barebone 1436 jonbote almost 20.7 to 20.9 mph at unknown RPM but I will have CFP to repitch at 7" prop maybe to get a better higer PRM for NMZ. Keep me updated!

Thanks! I will keep working on it!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

> .. I will have CFP to repitch at 7" prop maybe to get a better higer PRM for NMZ. Keep me updated!
> 
> !


Last time I talked w/Ron he said he would to cut off the blades and re weld them to make a 7 pitch. I'm going to try something else before going through that exercise.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

I found some time to work on my NMZ this weekend. Latest pics;.

Rebuilt the casting platform from the 1971 Hewes and covered it along with the cooler with 10mm camo sea dek.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looking Good [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

With a cooler that size you could invite Curtis to fish with you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

> With a cooler that size you could invite Curtis to fish with you.



Hmmmmm. Good point. I'll get rid of it and go to a personal cooler.  ;D ;D ;D

Truth is, that cooler would probably only give him about an hour on the water. ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

Ron,
That boat is looking SWEEEEET!


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> > With a cooler that size you could invite Curtis to fish with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats not a cooler, this is a cooler










can easily hold 1 pony keg w/ 80lbs of ice in front of console
127 beers and 40lbs of ice in front live well
82 beers and 40lbs of ice in rear hatch
27 liters of brown liquor under console
94 cokes in aft bilge area
and 11 gallons of ethanol in front tank.

that is usually good for one outing.

call me when your ready wimp


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

^ ;D ;D ;D



try and keep up! LOL


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

LR, been there done that, all while your were nothing more than a yankke dribble and a fleeting thought .

enjoy your boat though


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Ron, Nice Toyota in that one shot...Is that the a new toy also...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

> Ron, Nice Toyota in that one shot...Is that the a new toy also...


Traded the 7.3 Ferd and the Jeep on a TRD (pronounced "terd").  I was forced to pay 33 cents a gallon more for diesel than premium fuel and it pissed me off. The Turd has more HP and more torque and even gets a tad better mileage on 87 octane. That's a savings of 50 cents per gallon and it rides better too. Glad I don't have to have a 3/4 ton any more.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

> > Ron, Nice Toyota in that one shot...Is that the a new toy also...
> 
> 
> Traded the 7.3 Ferd and the Jeep on a TRD (pronounced "terd").  I was forced to pay 33 cents a gallon more for diesel than premium fuel and it pissed me off. The Turd has more HP and more torque and even gets a tad better mileage on 87 octane. That's a savings of 50 cents per gallon and it rides better too. Glad I don't have to have a 3/4 ton any more.


X 2,

I have a red 2008 Chevy silverado 4 door with 5.3 vortec V-8 gets around 22 MPG on HWY and doesn't want a diesel 3/4 ton due to high prices and don't really need it.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

"http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd101/REPOMAN1127/TOWUNIT.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>

Yea, I just down sized from a 2006 chevy 1500 to this.
27 mpg with boat in tow.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

> "http://i227.photobucket.com/albums/dd101/REPOMAN1127/TOWUNIT.jpg" border="0" alt="Photo Sharing and Video Hosting at Photobucket"></a>
> 
> Yea, I just down sized from a 2006 chevy 1500 to this.
> 27 mpg with boat in tow.


Looks good Mr Clean.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Guess I don't have the posting pic's down just yet...


----------



## zero_gravity (Dec 14, 2006)

here you go matt
nmz is coming along nicely ron
do you have any plans for a grab rail mayby a removable off the cooler?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks for the help Eric.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

CR, what type of mud motor did you have on the rig previously?

I was thinking of getting a mud buddy mini 23 for my gladeskiff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

> CR, what type of mud motor did you have on the rig previously?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a mud buddy mini 23 for my gladeskiff.


I was playing with a Scavenger 5 HP. I have not done enough testing to form any opinion and will most likely put it on the Jon now.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

2.2 diesel>TRD ;D


----------

